# What can I do about 3 y/o DD eating chapstick?



## mommyof2soon2b3 (Sep 22, 2006)

My daughter is 3 and eats chapstick I don't mean she licks it of her lips I mean she will actually eat the whole thing...I have tried to explain that it's not food but she still does it...She also eats lipstick...My me, my girls and Dh all get VERY chapped lips...we were buying the medicated kind but she still ate it regardless of the taste so I figured if she was going to eat it now matter what I would buy the unmedicated kind and atleast our lips would be moist...I have put it up and hid it and she will go through everything to find it like its a drug or some other addiction...I have even put it on the fridge but if I go in the bathroom or something she will grab a chair and get it down...Any suggestions what could be wrong? Should I take her to a pediatrician about this


----------



## Max'sMama (Apr 3, 2004)

That's a tough one. Does your dd like hot (spicy) foods. Maybe you could sprinkly tobasco onto one. Not the nicest thing to do, but maybe then she would associate the eating to that spiciness and won't desire it so much. Could it be a power play? No one lets her have it since she eats it (obviously) so she eats it because she can't have it. Basically too young to see that if she didn't eat it in the first place, she would be able to have it. Strange. Maybe others will have better ideas! Good luck.


----------



## mommyof2soon2b3 (Sep 22, 2006)

Well the thing is I do still let her have it just usually where I can control what goes on...She has done pretty well so I figured getting her some for Christmas would be ok...WRONG...She did ok until today then I found a whole chapstick gone...And one of the lipsticks I got them for play...Ugh this is frustrating...She got 2 packages of 4-5 for christmas so it's not that she is doing it because I don't let her have it...They can't really hurt her so I didn't think it would hurt...Oh and yes she loves spicy stuff although she usually has to run to get a drink right away


----------



## littlemizflava (Oct 8, 2006)

there is one it is in a silver tube called blistex lip infusion it is not actuall stick it is like a mini roll on there is no way she could eat it atleast it could solve your problem


----------



## swebster (Dec 7, 2004)

I have memories of eating spoonfulls of crisco as a kid...bleh. I was also a chapstick eater, although I remember having those fruity scented bonnie bell things. I feel pretty certain that my diet was lacking in healthy fats since I was left to fend for myself for most meals (picky eater + busy parents = LOTS of ramen soup and saltines...







)

So I would say, instead of trying to get her to stop, help her find some alternatives that might satisfy her craving. Explain to her that chapstick is unhealthy for her to eat, but when she feels that she really needs to nibble on it she should instead help herself to a spoon full of (coconut oil? or maybe raw cashew butter?) Perhaps even put her alternative in a special spot and make it clear to the family that this is for dd only (what 3 year old doesn't appreciate an exclusive offer like that?)

If this doesn't work, and she really just likes the tube itself, I'd consider getting her a few of these or something similar and just let her go to town. If it's not a dietary thing, she is bound to get over it eventually.


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 8, 2004)

nak
i hide our chapsticks and other such things and don't use them in front of dd (2.5).
she will dig everything out of the tube of chapstick so we will wait until she is older and try again.
we have tot locks on several cabinets. they cannot be opened without the key (which she has no access to).


----------



## sbgrace (Sep 22, 2004)

Well, I don't let my guys touch them (I'd put it on the fridge or something perosnally). I ate weird things as a kid too (not chapstick but crisco if you can imagine..and play dough was a craving of mine...where's that puke smilie...







). That said, sometimes kiddos crave things when there is something deficient in their bodies (often zinc or iron) so that would be something to possibly explore.
Ok, I'd find an alternative if you really can't keep it away from her. You could put plain old coconut oil on your lips at home (and if she eats it that's just all the more healthy!) Tropical Traditions actually sells a chapstick that is coconut oil, palm oil, some other similar oil, and beeswax. I don't know about the beeswax but that has to be more healthy than other chapsticks out there! Good luck!


----------



## Eather (Nov 2, 2005)

How about not leaving it accessible? That can't be healthy. If you can't keep it from her still, try something like Burt's Bees Wax. I perpetually have dry lips, especially in the winter of course, and BBW works really well.


----------



## RICKAGUN (Apr 1, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommyof2soon2b3* 
My daughter is 3 and eats chapstick I don't mean she licks it of her lips I mean she will actually eat the whole thing...I have tried to explain that it's not food but she still does it...She also eats lipstick...My me, my girls and Dh all get VERY chapped lips...we were buying the medicated kind but she still ate it regardless of the taste so I figured if she was going to eat it now matter what I would buy the unmedicated kind and atleast our lips would be moist...I have put it up and hid it and she will go through everything to find it like its a drug or some other addiction...I have even put it on the fridge but if I go in the bathroom or something she will grab a chair and get it down...Any suggestions what could be wrong? Should I take her to a pediatrician about this

...........................
I don't know whether it is bad for you or not but I looked up Chapstick and here is what the site had to say:

Active Ingredients: Contains: Padimate O, White Petrolatum (44%) (Skin Protectant)

Inactive Ingredients: Arachadyl Propionate, Camphor, Cetyl Alcohol, D&C Red 6 Barium Lake, FD&C Yellow 5 Aluminum Lake, Fragrance, Isopropyl Lanolate, Isopropyl Myristate, Lanolin, Light Mineral Oil, Methylparaben, Octyldodecanol, Oleyl Alcohol, Phenyl Methicone, Propylparaben, Titanium Dioxide, Waxes

Warnings:

For external use only.

When using this product keep out of eyes. Rinse with water to remove.
Stop use and ask a doctor if rash or irritation develops and lasts.
Keep out of reach of children. *If swallowed, get medical help or contact a Poison Control Center right away.*


----------



## annekevdbroek (Jun 5, 2005)

DS2, who is 14 months old is a chapstick freak too. I buy the all natural stuff (Badger?) and try to limit his access. He sure does love it. He knows where it is hidden and stands near the drawer saying "neh neh neh neh neh neh neh neh neh" because he wants it so bad.


----------

